# 225hp TT Big Turbo



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

My friend purchased a 225hp AWD Audi TT Quatro, I think its an 01, but maybe an 02, yesterday. 
He has asked me to do soem researched, and after using the search button I still have the same question. 
What big turbo upgrades exist for the 225hp Audi TT?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (71DubBugBug)*

apr kit
atp eliminator kit
del rio power kit
There are some smaller kits, but those are the main ones. He can get just about whatever he wants, he will have to get a custom downpipe if he makes his own kit.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Find out how much he wants to spend and how much hp he's looking for.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

The car is already chipped and has about 280hp.
He is looking for about 350hp. 
He wants to spend as little as possible, but before deciding on a figure to see whats out there. 
Also, will a turbo off of a European RS4 turbo work with the car? 
Also, on the Del Reo website, I got this far. 
http://www.delriopower.com/ind...e.htm
How much do these kits cost?


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

350hp at the crank or at the wheels?
You can really fit a pretty wide variety of turbos on the TT. If you're looking for the best horsepower-to-money ratio, the ATP eliminator kits would probably be the way to go (although people complain about problems with installation and less-than-satisfactory spooling). If you want something driveable, the Garrett T-series is the cheapest way to get to 350hp and the Garrett GT-series is probably the best overall performer.
All are available from ATP (http://www.atpturbo.com), but it seems that some of the people here prefer Pagparts (http://www.pagparts.com) and Boostfactory (http://www.boostfactory.net). Overall, a full kit (with manifold, downpipe, software, etc.) will probably run at least $3k and up to $7k.
I am still confused and learning... here is the thread where the experienced guys try to show me the ropes:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3240398
Most of the info still holds true for the 225.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

the Del Rio kit is about $5800. incredibly built and Giac did the software! it's actually a GT2871, not the smaller GT28RS. 
the Del Rio kit puts him comfortly into the 360-390hp range by just bolting it on and popping in the software (not as easy as it sounds, but true enough)
the Euro RS4 uses a K04 turbo.........as does your friends car already.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_the Del Rio kit is about $5800. incredibly built and Giac did the software! it's actually a GT2871, not the smaller GT28RS. 
the Del Rio kit puts him comfortly into the 360-390hp range by just bolting it on and popping in the software (not as easy as it sounds, but true enough)
the Euro RS4 uses a K04 turbo.........as does your friends car already. 


Nate you are "D" man dude! You just know too much! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (71DubBugBug)*

PAGPARTS.com has a complete kit w 2871r .64 housing includes all hardware 3"dp ...manifold...660 injectors custom software for 4000.00 talk to arnold







Last one they installed layed down 331 whp


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_
Nate you are "D" man dude! You just know too much! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Except getting ahold of the only guy you can buy the kit from is EXTREMEMLY difficult unless you are Nate.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_PAGPARTS.com has a complete kit w 2871r .64 housing includes all hardware 3"dp ...manifold...660 injectors custom software for 4000.00 talk to arnold







Last one they installed layed down 331 whp

For a TT Quattro? Hmm - love to see that downpipe. Who did the programming? Available for both AMU and BEA engine codes?


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo ([email protected])*

AMU i know yes not sure for bea but i would assume so. Unitronic software i believe


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (giacTT)*

Joe, you've kinda bashing the guy abit much lately. he does get you free help and upgrades.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Joe, you've kinda bashing the guy abit much lately. he does get you free help and upgrades.

Not bashing anyone - just stating that you can only source the parts from one company and they aren't easy to get ahold of.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo ([email protected])*

fair enough


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (M this 1!)*

GT3076R Pag Kit 27psi running out of injector TT225


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (passatG60)*

damn that's got some lag! nice top end though


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (M this 1!)*

on dyno full boost around 4500 ... definitly not laggy considering the turbo. On the street it should be around 4200-4300rpms http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_on dyno full boost around 4500 ... definitly not laggy considering the turbo. On the street it should be around 4200-4300rpms http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not laggy considering the turbo - but damn that's alot of power up top. While the numbers are nice - I'd prefer about 325-350whp with full boost at about 3k.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not laggy considering the turbo - but damn that's alot of power up top. While the numbers are nice - I'd prefer about 325-350whp with full boost at about 3k. 

turn the boost down a little, add water/meth and switch to a smaller hot side


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_
turn the boost down a little, add water/meth and switch to a smaller hot side

still overkill for those numbers. 2871r or even 3071r will be much better turbos than a 76r for 325-350 range.
and getting those #'s with "full boost" by 3k is just not going to happen.


_Modified by cincyTT at 9:02 PM 5-26-2007_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (71DubBugBug)*

Also, some more questions.
What kind of turbo back exhausts are there for the 225hp version?
What is a good diverter valve to use?


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_Also, some more questions.
What kind of turbo back exhausts are there for the 225hp version?
What is a good diverter valve to use? 

From what I've read (keep in mind that I haven't actually tried this myself), it seems that as long as you have a quality downpipe, the rest of your exhaust system won't be overly important in a BT setup.
I think most people use the Forge 007 diverter valves.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
still overkill for those numbers. 2871r or even 3071r will be much better turbos than a 76r for 325-350 range.
and getting those #'s with "full boost" by 3k is just not going to happen.


i guess we'll see, eventually i'll get my setup tuned correctly. my goal is to cap the output at 350AWHP on lower boost, we'll see what boost i need to request to get that output, and when it spools w/ .48 on the exhaust side








i'm not doubting your knowledge, but when there are so many things to factor in, it's hard to say exactly what it'll do and at what RPM. i'd like to run less than 20psi and pull 350 WITHOUT water/meth, but i'll add that if i need to.
as it stands now, with the .48, i hit 23 psi or so around 4.2k, so i think 3.5k full spool for 350hp is probably more realistic than 3k, but at 3.5k you have another 3.5k of full boost










_Modified by formulanerd at 12:30 AM 5-28-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_
i guess we'll see, eventually i'll get my setup tuned correctly. my goal is to cap the output at 350AWHP on lower boost, we'll see what boost i need to request to get that output, and when it spools w/ .48 on the exhaust side








*A good tune will get you there, but my point is why give up 7-800rpms of spool for a turbo larger than your desired output?*
i'm not doubting your knowledge, but when there are so many things to factor in, it's hard to say exactly what it'll do and at what RPM. i'd like to run less than 20psi and pull 350 WITHOUT water/meth, but i'll add that if i need to.
*Thats a lofty goal right there. But your right, the style of manifold (log or equal length), dia of ic piping, lenght of the piping, ic core size...etc. But you can give rather good estamates if you know what they are going to use.*
as it stands now, with the .48, i hit 23 psi or so around 4.2k, so i think 3.5k full spool for 350hp is probably more realistic than 3k, but at 3.5k you have another 3.5k of full boost








*If you want a 350+awhp car your really not going to hit peak boost before 3.5K unless you spend money on other things to incease the power output of something like a 28rs. *
_Modified by formulanerd at 12:30 AM 5-28-2007_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

no more imput on either a BOV or a DV or an eshaust?


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

As far as DVs go, most run the Forge 007, including me. APR just came out with the R1 DV http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3249230 but people on here and other Audi forums run a variety of DVs and BOVs.
I haven't researched exhaust systems much, so I have no advice in that field...


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (cincyTT)*

no matter how good your tune is, a 3076r will take a while to spool. No exhaust, w/m, 4th gear may get to 4200-4300 but thats pushing it.
Now regarding 350whp ... getting 350whp is not as easy as everyone makes it out to be. A lot of the dynos you see, some have crazy correction factors and HUGE spikes, I know someone on this forums claims to have 36xwhp but looking at the dyno sheet lol ... correction of 5 and that thing looks like the grand canyon. The usuable power is barely even hitting 320whp.
Most dynos that are being posted are on race gas, a one time boost/timing addition and thats it. I rarely see any "real street trim" dynos posted - reason being is because they are a lot lower. Again there are exceptions to the rule but take every dyno sheet with a grain of salt.
I will probably end up getting a 3071r in a T25 housing, probably the HKS one since its a bit larger and flows quite nice (at the expense of some spool again). With the motor build that I am considering it "should" (lets hope) be around 3700 for 20psi and still have a strong top end. We'll see by the end of the year.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_GT3076R Pag Kit 27psi running out of injector TT225









What tuning was used on this vehicle?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_Now regarding 350whp ... getting 350whp is not as easy as everyone makes it out to be. A lot of the dynos you see, some have crazy correction factors and HUGE spikes, I know someone on this forums claims to have 36xwhp but looking at the dyno sheet lol ... correction of 5 and that thing looks like the grand canyon. The usuable power is barely even hitting 320whp.
Most dynos that are being posted are on race gas, a one time boost/timing addition and thats it. I rarely see any "real street trim" dynos posted - reason being is because they are a lot lower. Again there are exceptions to the rule but take every dyno sheet with a grain of salt.


I agree - when I made my statement - "i'd prefer" - I should have said - if it were possible - i'd like to make 325-350whp at 3k. I know it's pretty much impossible to do. Hell i'd be happy with 300whp.








I hate admit - but one of the things I really enjoy about the my TT right now is the torque down low. With the current mods - I'm putting down 233whp on a mustang dyno at 2,750rpms. Consider the fact that this about 65 ft.lbs. over what I dyno'd "stock" - i'm pretty happy. 
In talking with Streetwerke about the APR Stage III+ kit - one of their complaints is the lack of power down low - which is more apparent with the 91 craptane we get here in good ole CA. If you look at APR's dyno sheets for the Stage III+ TT kit - you can see that's true. 
What I'd like is a balance - where I don't need all that HP up top (more up top then now) but not loose so much down low. I understand that you must sacrifice one for the other somewhat.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo ([email protected])*

Hey i was readin your project TT page ... and are those final numbers correct!!?? You have giac Tune, intake, dv, FMIC, 3"DP ,exhaust and your still under 200 whp??? 190 whp and 233 wt???


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Hey i was readin your project TT page ... and are those final numbers correct!!?? You have giac Tune, intake, dv, FMIC, 3"DP ,exhaust and your still under 200 whp??? 190 whp and 233 wt???

Yup. 40whp and 65 ft. lb. increase over stock on a Mustang dyno on 91 octane. I could probably do 230whp and 260 ft.lbs on a Dynojet, considering stock on a dynojet was 200 vs 150 on a Mustang.
I figure my car is putting about 280hp and over 300 ft. lbs out at the crank.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hell i'd be happy with 300whp.










lol we all wish that was true heh, drive with 300whp for a few months and you will want more.
Another thing thats weird .. everyone puts a lot of focus on power. The stock TT weights in at 3274lbs, a pig. Before I even start on engine performance the first thing thats going to happen is weight reduction. And its so easy to drop 250+ lbs from the car without too much effort. here is the list I came up with (have detailed list at home so this is what I remember).
Savings in lbs and item
~20 Braile Lightweight Battery 
~15 Front Sway Bar
~50 Rear Seats
~40 Front seat replacement with racing seats (15-20lbs each)
~40 Tools & Spare
~18 ballast in rear bumper
~5 steering column thingy 
~40 better wheels / tires
~25 exhaust
~25 sound deadening material throughout the car (stuff is heavy)
~5 Secondary Air Injection
~12 Lightweight flywheel
This brings you nicely below 3000lbs and will make a huge difference in handling and performance.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (chaugner)*

Wow i didnt know there was almost 50 hp diff between dyno's...... Which brings me to the 436whp dyno numbers above...thats a mustang dyno.... so is that a 500 hp motor!!??


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
lol we all wish that was true heh, drive with 300whp for a few months and you will want more.
Another thing thats weird .. everyone puts a lot of focus on power. The stock TT weights in at 3274lbs, a pig. Before I even start on engine performance the first thing thats going to happen is weight reduction. And its so easy to drop 250+ lbs from the car without too much effort. here is the list I came up with (have detailed list at home so this is what I remember).
Savings in lbs and item
~20 Braile Lightweight Battery 
~15 Front Sway Bar
~50 Rear Seats
~40 Front seat replacement with racing seats (15-20lbs each)
~40 Tools & Spare
~18 ballast in rear bumper
~5 steering column thingy 
~40 better wheels / tires
~25 exhaust
~25 sound deadening material throughout the car (stuff is heavy)
~5 Secondary Air Injection
~12 Lightweight flywheel
This brings you nicely below 3000lbs and will make a huge difference in handling and performance.

But that's a lot of money.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (splitsecond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitsecond* »_
But that's a lot of money.

most expensive item is the racing seats (you can get decent ones for $400 a piece). Exhaust you wil do anyways, rims/tires the same. So if you remove the eats you still loose a LOT of weight.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Yeah, I guess the wheels/exhaust are what I was mostly thinking about... but you can't really include that in the 250 pounds, since like you said, I'll do that anyway.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

my choice for rims is primarily based on weight and not looks. Yeah I want to make sure they look ok, but weight is what matters.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
Another thing thats weird .. everyone puts a lot of focus on power. The stock TT weights in at 3274lbs, a pig. Before I even start on engine performance the first thing thats going to happen is weight reduction. And its so easy to drop 250+ lbs from the car without too much effort. here is the list I came up with (have detailed list at home so this is what I remember).
Savings in lbs and item
~20 Braile Lightweight Battery 
~15 Front Sway Bar
~50 Rear Seats

Rear seats and all hardware is just about 42lbs IIRC

_Quote »_~40 Tools & Spare
~18 ballast in rear bumper

You also just shifted a greater percent of the weight to the front of the car too though. Put the battery in back. 

_Quote »_~40 better wheels / tires
~25 exhaust

Stock wheels and tires (depending on tires) are about 45lbs. You'll have to go to ultralight wheels and tires to get a 10lb wheel and tire savings per wheel. It can be done - but only with 17's.
Stock exhaust isn't that heavy and unless you go with out a resonator and muffler - most you'll see is about 10lb savings. Although a test pipe with no cat will also save a fair amount so 25lb might be acheivable.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

So what kind of savings would we get out of normal wheels? 20 lbs?
Although shaving off 20lbs at the wheel is probably better than 30-40lbs in the interior, right?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo ([email protected])*

I stand corrected on the wheels/tires. Not sure how I came up with 10lbs per corner







After double checking the fat 5's are 21lbs per wheel plus 18-20 per tire. The wheel I was looking at was a 18x8.5 with 19lbs, tire is the same or a bit less due to less sidewall. So 40lbs just went to 10lbs max


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (chaugner)*

fat fives are 21lbs, all the rest are 29lbs.
Volks in an 18" are in the 16-18lbs range!!!
my 17" TE37s weighed the advertised 13lbs


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 225hp TT Big Turbo (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_fat fives are 21lbs, all the rest are 29lbs.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats probably how I came up with my number.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Well, so I can go from 29 lbs to 17 lbs and save 50 lbs. Any idea how much of an impact that would have? I'm assuming that weight lost at the wheels makes a big difference just because it's at the wheels...


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

?? My fat 5 rims were 24 pounds when i weighed them last week and about 50 pounds with tire on rim.


----------

